# Fugue for organ in C minor (sketch)



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's a little sketch of a fugue in a Baroque style I've been working on. It contains most of the melodic material I plan to use but is not structured properly yet. I just recently started composing again after a break and thought a fugue would be a good way to get back into it. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Are you sure you have most of the material you'll be using? Might it not be good to postpone that conclusion until you've completed the exposition? As yet there's no second statement of the subject, and so no proper countersubject. When those rather essential items arrive they might have something to say about what material to use and what use to make of it. I'd push all the material after the first statement into the provisionally useful category and perhaps reclaim it later after getting a handle on the exposition — if it's still relevant at that point.


----------

